# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Касперский сеет страх в пользователях Маков используя Чарли Миллера

## SDA

Перед вами перевод статьи Даниеля Эрана из RoughlyDrafted Magasine. http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2009/0...antivirus-foe/

Почему Райан Нарайн, «евангелист по безопасности» в Kaspersky Lab пишет новости для ZDNet? http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=2941 И почему он лишь частично цитирует Чарли Миллера, известного взломщика Маков из CanSecWest? Мне кажется, это как-то связано с тем, что Kaspersky Lab разрабатывают версию своего антивируса для Mac OS X, и им нужно посеять панику для продажи программы. И вот почему. 

*Нагнетание страха*

Если вы помните, в январе RouglyDragted писал о нагнетающей страх статье Дэна Година, опубликованной в The Register. http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2009/0...-malware-myth/ Она связывала идею о необходимости «антивируса для Мака» с обнаружением потенциально опасных утилит, маскирующихся под «пиратские» программы, которые должны быть установлены пользователем с правами администратора для нанесения хоть какого-то ущерба. Статья, по всей видимости, была написана лишь с целью раздувания пузыря вокруг «поднимающейся волны» потенциально опасных программ.

По всей видимости, волны накатили лишь после пяти лет периодических наводящих панику предупреждений с прибытием четырех невразумительных рисков, два из которых — установщики, выдающие себя за украденные версии iWork и Photoshop, а другие два — какова ирония — прикинулись антивирусными программами. На кого все это нацелено? На свитчеров c Windows, которые сами не знают, на что переходят?

*В России антивирусы заражают тебя*


Давайте представим на минуту, что вы в Москве, и ваша компания производит антивирусные программы. Вы видите, что большинство пользователей Windows крадут программы, вместо того, чтобы платить за них. Вы также видите, что у Microsoft начались проблемы с обновлением пользовательской базы до Windows Vista, а это представляет опасность и для вашего цикла обновлений.

В тоже время доля Маков в мире компьютеров выросла из 2% во что-то около 10%. Кроме того, эти пользователи гораздо чаще платят за программы.

Не захотелось бы вам получить часть этого рынка, даже продавая программы, абсолютно ненужные для пользователей Маков, и не потому что они потенциально не могут быть заражены вредоносным ПО, а потому что антивирусы предоставляют мало защиты от несуществующих еще угроз, а серьезных пока еще вообще не существует?

*Перестанем строить догадки*

Эта компания — Kaspersky Lab, и ей отлично известно об уменьшающейся доле Windows. Два года назад один из основателей компании Евгений Касперский был процитирован PC Pro со словами, что равнодушно принятая Vista направит достаточно много пользователей в сторону альтернативных операционных систем, делая их более интересной целью для писателей вредоносного ПО.

Пользователи уже не так лояльны к родной им ОС. Немногим нравится Windows Vista. Некоторые перейдут на альтернативные платформы. Microsoft не потеряет доминирующее положение на рынке, однако их доля несколько уменьшится.

Kaspersky Lab также выпустила предупреждение о том, что «должен произойти существенный подъем в вирусных атаках как на Маки, так и на ОС с открытым исходным кодом».

Годом позже, компания сообщила IDG/InfoWorld/Macworld, что хотя в данный момент у нее и нет продуктов для Mac OS X, «такие могли бы появиться в считанные дни», согласно словам представителя компании Тимура Цориева. IDG также добавили:

Антивирусные технологии Kaspersky Lab достаточны гибки для работы на разных операционных системах, сказал CEO Евгений Касперский. В компании также взломали iPhone, содержащий урезанную версию OS X, чтобы проверить как они работают на нем.

В то время, как доля Apple на рынке компьютеров подросла, аналитики и продавцы предсказывают, что кажущаяся безопасность Apple не сохранится навсегда. До сих пор они ошибались, так как пока не было ни одной атаки в масштабе соизмеримом тому, в котором те проходят на Windows, достаточно вспомнить Storm Worm.

До сих пор хакеры «не придавали большого значения Макам», сказал Касперский. Однако нет ничего удивительного в том, что Касперский, чей бизнес основывается на продаже продуктов безопасности, довольно скептически относится к безопасности большинства операционных систем, включая Mac OS X.

«Мы видим, что Mac OS X занимает все большую долю рынка», говорит Касперский. «На всякий случай мы сделали прототип».

Отчет IDG также отметил, что Kaspersky Lab — не единственная компания, голодными глазами глядящая на рынок Маков.

Финская компания F-Secure, прекратила поддержку своих продуктов для Маков в 1998 году, сообщил Микко Хюппонен, директор по исследованиям. Однако он не исключил возможности того, что компания может снова посмотреть в сторону платформы. «Большинство гиков у нас используют Маки», — сказал он.

Чешский разработчик AVG тоже следит за тем, как развивается рынок Маков. Милослав Коренко, директор по макретингу в AVG, сказал, что сложно предположить, какой объем пользования Маками заставит их разрабатывать продукт для Mac OS X, «однако мы не исключаем такую возможность».

*Погадаем еще раз*

Прошел год, а позиции Vista так и остались слабы. Мало того, в первый раз за все время PC-индустрия не только не испытывает роста, но и даже уменьшаяется. Что бы вы сделали, будь вы Касперским, для извлечения выгоды из конкурса Pwn2Own на CanSecWest, где должен оказаться исследователь с разгромным эксплойтом для Safari на Маке?

Дали бы вы своему работнику задание написать отчет о событии в новостной сайт, который напечатает что угодно? Отправили бы вы им интервью с Миллером, внушающее, что Маки ужасно небезопасны, лишь для того, чтобы помочь бизнесу?

Именно так бы вы и поступили, даже зная о том, что новейшая Windows 7 от Microsoft и IE 8 были компроментированы в тот же день, и даже если ваш собственный отчет ясно бы говорил, что не существует рынка по продаже уязвимостей для Mac OS X.

Миллер на самом деле пожаловался, что ему пришлось сидеть с найденной уязвимостью целый год, лишь для получения приза в $5 000 от CanSecWest, поскольку другого пути по продаже уязвимостей от Маков нет. В тоже время исследователь с уязвимостью для Windows «может с легкостью получить за нее $50 000. Я бы даже сказал, что $50 000 — нижний ценовой порог».

*Грех упущения*

Однако есть вещь, которую вы, работая на Касперского, никогда бы не сделали: вы бы не стали говорить, что Миллер, эксперт по безопасности Маков, думает что ваши продукты не нужны большинству пользователей. Этой зимой Миллер сам осудил Apple за документ, рекомендующий пользователям Маков устанавливать антивирусное ПО на их компьютеры.

Грегг Кейзер писал в Computerworld, что Миллер «небрежно отнесся к рекомендации Apple пользуясь той же логикой, что и многие давние пользователи» Маков. Цитируя самого Миллера: «Windows имеет 90% рынка, но хакеры отдают ей 100% своего времени».

Далее в той же статье: «Критикуя антивирусное ПО за его цену — как в долларах, так и в процессорных циклах, которое оно использует — Миллер подтвердил, что он сам не пользуется антивирусом на Маке. «Я не думаю, что он защищает меня настолько хорошо, как говорит», — заметил он. «Если бы меня волновали атаки, я бы использовал антивирус, однако я о них не беспокоюсь».

В итоге, Миллер знает, где находятся уязвимости в продуктах Apple, однако он также знает, что антивирус не нужен большинству пользователей, как RouglyDrafted и заметил в январе. Он знает это потому, что никто не станет покупать обнаруженные уязывимости. Когда Миллер перестанет появляться на CanSecWest с эксплойтами, можно будет начать беспокоиться, потому что он нашел покупателя. До тех пор можете болеть за победу Миллера, потому что это значит, что пользователям Маков мало о чем стоит беспокоиться в реальности.

P.S. Cтатья от марта месяца, но на мой взгляд актуальности не потеряла  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Бл..., ну повышать продажи надо ведь  :Smiley:

----------

